
Ultra-Thin Skin Sensor Can Tell How Fast Your Blood Is Pumping - nkurz
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a18017/skin-sensor-blood-flow/
======
drcode
Anyone know what the correlation is between "blood speed" and heart disease,
and how this correlation compares to blood pressure vs. heart disease?

If the correlation is equally strong, this device might finally solve the
limitation of current wearables in that they can only track vital signs that
have poor correlation with heart disease (i.e. no reliable watch-like BP
monitor is available yet)

~~~
bogrollben
I saw this tech presented at Compute Midwest (KC) a week ago and it was mind-
blowing. It can do amazing things, including serving as a true EKG. The
article seems to focus more on the blood speed measurement, perhaps because
that's one of the more novel abilities of the device, but to answer the core
of your question - it can already relay EKG-quality statistics about a
potential heart condition.

Another exciting capability (IMO) was that they've also experimented using the
sensor to emit specifically-tuned electrical pulses from the sensor into your
skin, basically triggering a haptic response. So a haptic suit with VR goggles
is now in the realm of possibility.

------
timbit42
Blood doesn't pump. Blood is pumped.

